# Caseville lake trout outing



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Pleas follow link to sag. bay ice fishing since most will view it there. Thanks....Ralph.............http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=317223


----------

